# Any boat builders here?



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought I would share a pic of a boat my father built in 1984. He died two weeks after he finished it. I think the woodworker gene skipped a generation with me. My brother still has this kayak in shrink wrap in his garage. We get it out at least once a year to inspect it. It looks like the day he finished it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

What a beauty.
How much does it weigh?
Do you ever take it out in the water?
Dad would want you to use it, not just look at it......


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

a boat like that should get wet, looks nice


----------



## Dallas (Feb 1, 2012)

beautiful, he must have loved building it.:yes:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats awesome and special


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

yes sir, I build boats as a hobby / side job and have built quite a few various types and sizes.  Your Dad did a great job on that Yak, you should take it out and enjoy it. I'm guessing that's what he built it for 

My current project (poor cell phone pic)









I'm at the point now of lots and lots of sanding, and then some epoxy and sanding, epoxy and sanding, epoxy and sanding, etc, etc.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

oh yeah, it looks much better in person than in the fuzzy, distorted pic.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

That gorgeous, George.
Do you use a kit or plans from scratch?
I've always thought about trying one but 'fraid to take the plunge......
Wanna do a build thread for us?????:shifty:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Murphy's Law said:


> I thought I would share a pic of a boat my father built in 1984. He died two weeks after he finished it. I think the woodworker gene skipped a generation with me. My brother still has this kayak in shrink wrap in his garage. We get it out at least once a year to inspect it. It looks like the day he finished it.


Like everyone else I believe he would want you to use and enjoy it. You don't build a boat without wanting to use it even with how great it looks. That might even be more reason to use it, Show off how great of a job he did.



gstanfield said:


> yes sir, I build boats as a hobby / side job and have built quite a few various types and sizes.  Your Dad did a great job on that Yak, you should take it out and enjoy it. I'm guessing that's what he built it for
> 
> My current project (poor cell phone pic)
> 
> ...


How about keeping us informed of the progress and especially the the finished project.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll keep you guys informed certainly. Maybe do a build thread as I get more work done. I already have a build thread on a couple of the boat building forums that I frequent. I've built many boats, but this is my first strip built. The plans came out of a book, no kit to it just buy some cedar boards, rip them into thin strips and go from there. Here's my main build thread:

http://forum.woodenboat.com/showthread.php?140011-Building-Gilpatrick-s-Puddle-Duck-canoe

The main purpose of this boat is to better learn the technique so that I can expand my building options and add more to the list of things people can have built  I try and turn out two or three boats a year and typically use them until they sell, but sometimes I get the sold before I finish them.

Thanks for the interest! 



> I've always thought about trying one but 'fraid to take the plunge......


Enough waiting, just do it. Look at the build thread I linked, it's very simple. The book referenced is a great source to learn the method and is pretty darn cheap! Quit dreaming and do it!!! If you need help jump on over to http://forum.woodenboat.com/index.php and we'll get you fixed right up!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Both of those boats look amazing.... I have your thread tagged to watch in the other forum, gstansfield. It is fascinating to watch the progress.

Fabian


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful boat that your dad built! That is definitely something to cherish and pass down through the generations. 

To George, approx. how much $ and how much time will you have into that boat when finished?


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

I also built a strip canoe using the same book gstanfield is using. Lemme tell you, your fathers kayak is absolutely astounding!! Gotta get her wet!

This picture is _before_ I took it class I-II white water and it got all scratched to hell. Yet it's easy to repair


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice job hansmike, you should be proud. Is that the Wabnaki or which boat is that?



> To George, approx. how much $ and how much time will you have into that boat when finished?


Right now I have $231.10 and 44.5 hours invested. I will be placing my order for fiberglass and epoxy tonight which will be about $250 and I still have to buy some caned seats, hadwood for gunnels and hardware. I estimate the total to be about $650-700 when finished which is a lot less than you can buy one for.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

gstanfield said:


> Very nice job hansmike, you should be proud. Is that the Wabnaki or which boat is that?


It's the white water model. 16', came out to 62 lbs. Cedar was very difficult for me to find and payed an arm and a leg for it (well just a broken toe), the cedar alone cost me about $350 + the strongback, screws, and glue so I was probably sitting at about $400 where you are now. 

I think you're working at a slightly faster pace than me, I had 115ish hours total in but had also caned my own seats, which took about 25 hours for both. Sanding takes a while... a long while. When I was done sanding the cedar, I never wanted to smell cedar again.

I think my total cost was about $900-$1000, add in cherry gunnels and seats, caning material, and brass screws will ring you up more. The fiberglass and epoxy was also quite expensive, I wanna say that was about $250 combined. Should have kept a log...

You're going to absolutely love your boat when you're done. She'll definitely turn heads and get lots of questions and compliments. I'm going to follow that other thread too. Good luck!


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I correctly assumed yours to be a 16 footer, just picked the wrong model  Most of my prior boats have been cold molded, Stitch & Glue composite or traditional ply on frame. This is my first strip boat, but not the last.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

We have had it out on a lake about 10 times in the past 28 years. In fact the paddle shown in the pic is mine that I use in a plastic fishing kayak every year. the original paddle is all wood and I'd hate to tear it up.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Is it a CLC boat or do you know where the plans came from?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Gorgeous there's something to be said about building something that one keeps you afloat and Two creates beautiful Memories for you and your Family.
I worked for Rybovich For 7 years in West PalmBeach Florida building all wood Sport-fishing Boats. Rybo was and is the Rolls Royce of Wood Sport Fishing Boats. They have the Fairest hulls in the world. I had the honor of working on Alan Jackson's Boat the Dixie. I would have never left if not for moving back to NJ for my Lovely Wife STUPID STUPID STUPID OH SORRY HONEY

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

gstanfield said:


> Is it a CLC boat or do you know where the plans came from?


Sorry, I can't answer that one. A few years after my dad died there was a fire in his wood shop and tons of plans, tools, and his personal designs were lost along with several other boats. His shop was a barn out behind the house where my folks lived in Georgia near Savannah. It was determined to be an electrical fire as a result of an lightening strike. I lived in San Diego at the time. It was a real shame to loose all that stuff that meant so much to him.

He sold most of his boats to northerners in New England and Canada.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am going to be the contrarian here. With a Kayak that beautiful, built by your father who died just two weeks afterward, I would figure out a way to keep it on display. I think something like that should be passed down from generation to generation in exactly the condition it is not in.

George


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

sorry to hear about your dad, but he did make one hell of a boat, i'd preserve it too,

i'm not much of a boat builder but i tried anyway on a smaller scale, still took me 2 weeks to build it,


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

That's a neat little boat


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

hackwood - that's a cool little boat. Is it motorized?


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

Murphy's Law said:


> hackwood - that's a cool little boat. Is it motorized?


thanks guys
Yea I bought him a 55# electric troll motor for it he pulls it on a trailer behind his power wheels f150 I gave him the whole set up for his 3rd birthday

He loves it and even won in a parade lol


----------

